# Bis demnächst



## Sailfisch (1. Februar 2005)

So Freunde des Big Game,
ich verabschiede mich jetzt von meiner Gemeinde! Morgen geht los. Macht mir keine Schande, Karstensen hat Euch im Auge!  :q 
Bericht und Bilder sind fest versprochen!  :m 
Also machts gut!


----------



## Amazone01 (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bis demnächst*

Hey Kai
viel Spaß wünsch ich dir, komm heil wieder heim!!!


----------



## Dok (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bis demnächst*

Viel Spaß, petri heil und komm gesund wieder!


----------



## Reisender (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bis demnächst*

wie???? schon wider an den forellenpuff ??? wie lange bleibst du den .........







  auch wenn ich nicht weiß wo es hin geht,








 und komm bald wieder.............


----------



## Sailfisch (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bis demnächst*

@Reisender
geht für 2 Wochen auf die Malediven. Zum Popperfischen.


----------



## Timmy (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bis demnächst*



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> So Freunde des Big Game,
> ich verabschiede mich jetzt von meiner Gemeinde! Morgen geht los. Macht mir keine Schande, Karstensen hat Euch im Auge! :q
> Bericht und Bilder sind fest versprochen! :m
> Also machts gut!


 
Jawohl Herr Pfarrer, Viel Glück Herr Pfarrer!#h


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bis demnächst*

Servus Kai ! 

Fang was ordentliches und komm gut wieder - wünsch dir nen geilen Urlaub und freue mich schon auf den Bericht #6


----------



## Reisender (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bis demnächst*

Du ferkel....    

das kann man /n hier auch Poppern 






Wünsche viel spaß, und viel schöne erlebnisse. und vergesse die video cam nicht!!! wir wollen alle sehen wie du es machst...:q :q 


IKEA S und ich


----------



## Hummer (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bis demnächst*

Viel Spaß beim Poppen! :m

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Rausreißer (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bis demnächst*

Was denn, schon weg?
Na wünsch Dier auf jedenfall viel Spaß #6 

Gernot #h


----------



## wodibo (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bis demnächst*

Schönen Urlaub im Paradies und ein paar endgoile Drills wünsch ich Dir :m


----------



## Big Fins (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bis demnächst*

Guten Flug, du Glücksschwein #6


----------



## Ansgar (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bis demnächst*



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> So Freunde des Big Game,
> ich verabschiede mich jetzt von meiner Gemeinde! Morgen geht los. Macht mir keine Schande, Karstensen hat Euch im Auge!  :q
> Bericht und Bilder sind fest versprochen!  :m
> Also machts gut!




No worries mate, 

okay, Karsten wacht ueber uns... ) 

Ja, insbesondere die Bilder von den Mitchells - die haste ja fest versprochen... )

Mann, mann, erst Sailfisch und nun noch Popper fischen - wird aus Dir noch mal ein richtiger Big Gamer?? ) ) )

All the best & take it easy...
Ansgar


----------



## Dorschrobby (2. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bis demnächst*

Kai, viel Spaß :m , wir sehen uns ja nachher im Flieger. #h


----------



## Sailfisch (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bis demnächst*

So Freunde des Big Games!

Bin wieder zurück! Ab jetzt wache ich wieder über Eure Beiträge!  :q  :q  :q 
Erste Bilder hat Dorschrobby ja schon eingestellt. Meine folgen Sonntag oder Montag, Bericht könnte sich noch etwas verzögern. 

Kurzfassung: War ein toller Urlaub, klasse Popperfischen, Trolling leider nicht so gut, weil zu viel Wind. Insgesamt aber auf jeden Fall zu empfehlen.


----------



## Karstein (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bis demnächst*

Welcome home, Kai! Und, braungebrannt und muskelgestählt vom Drillen? :m

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## Big Fins (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Bis demnächst*

Willkommen zurück #h , wisch doch mal die Sonnencreme aus dem Avatarbild :q .
Laß uns mal nicht zu lange auf Bilder warten wie der RR


----------

